# Hi and any help on Lancs v 262 action?



## mikebrn (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

I have stumbled across this forum and it seems to be something that might be informative and entertaining!

I am looking to find out some info on a specific daylight bomber raid in WW2 but just not sure where to post the request.

I saw reference in an Osprey Aircraft of the Aces book about the ME262 (and other jets) that the RAF / RCAF bombers (Lancasters / Halifaxes) ran into a whole bundle of ME262s on a daylight raid to Germany on 31 March 1945.

I must admit I had always thought it was only the USAF bombers that encountered the ME262 so I am just interested to learn more about this particular action (eg, bombers / escorts / interceptors involved, losses, after-action-reports etc etc.

Is there anywhere (books / websites) I can find fuller details? I have searched and can find some websites that has some info but was looking for some greater detail (almost in a Martin Middlebrook style!).

If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be grateful.

Thanks,
MIKE


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

I read an article about that mission and they were supposed to have fighter cover as it was a daylight mission but the last 3 squadrons didn't recieve any and it was a turkey shoot . Ill search back through my Airforce magazines and try and find the article .


----------



## mikebrn (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks. Didn't think of a mag.

If it is available somewhere then I can buy it if you have and issue number. Thks.

MIKE


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

31st March 1945- 360 lancs sent to Hamburg, 8 never returned, it's late so that's all you're getting at the moment


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 12, 2007)

this link should help a little 8 a/c lost out of 3 squadrons is a heavy loss
March 1945 Daily Operations


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

Kurt Welter shot down a Lancaster on the night of 12/13 Dec 1944 in a Me-262.


----------

